# Husqvarna, what happened?



## Cd36 (11 d ago)

I'm looking at getting a new walk behind snow blower. Currently use a JD 4010 with a 3 point hitch snow blower for the main lane, then shovel around the buildings. 

Looking for something to do around the buildings, and my paths back to my wood shed, smoke shack, etc. It will be nice to have something decent to do my main lane in an emergency if I have issues with my 4010 as well but wouldn't be my main use of it. 

The husqvarna snow blowers really caught my eye, especially the 300 series. Seem to have good features, look well built, and have a good warranty to them. My husqvarna chainsaws have treated me well as well so I have a good experience with the brand. 

But looking around here is a different story. When the new st200/300 models came out about 2015/16 they seemed to garner good impressions and some interest. I understand before that their snowblowers likely werent that amazing. 

But finding recent comments on this site about them people seem really down on them. So what happened, long term did they not hold up well, even though initial impressions seem positive? Or did they do a redesign that cheapened them over the years? Or do people here just have such a preference for ariens/Honda that anything else is inferior. 

I think an ariens here would be an extra $1000, that I don't really want to spend, especially since it isn't going to be my primary snow removal method. Just wanting to get some thoughts on husqvarna current lineup. 

Current owners, would you buy again? Have you been happy with it? 
Past owners, what made you get rid of it? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

I've had a Husqvarna 2017 ST 324P for just over 5 years now. I have had no issues at all, starts on the first pull every time, still has the original spark plug in it. I only use non ethanol fuel, drain the carb after each use and change oil after every season.
As I mentioned, this is a 2017 year model with a 24" bucket and a Hydrostatic Transmission, unfortunately this exact model is no longer available new. I bought this Husqvarna after I returned a brand new Honda HSS928 because of constant clogging and the Husqvarna has not clogged yet.

Yes, I would buy this exact same model again.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I bought a ST227P in late 2014 for winter 2014/2015. Take a look at my blog thread in this forum for a blow-by-blow. At this point I'm not sure that the difference between 200 and 300 series is huge. At the time of purchase, a 300 series gave a hydrostatic drive unit, but today's 300 series has the same friction-wheel drive that mine has. You now need to go up another step to 400 to get the hydrostatic drive. In the same period, other makes have done the same thing, forcing a higher purchase cost for the hydrostatic drive feature. I will share that the friction-wheel drive has been fine for my use. I bought a spare rubber ring just-in-case but it's still in the spare parts bin here.

I clear three to five driveways and several hundred feet of our shared private road here, so my use is bigger than a residential-class machine might normally see. I have several hundred hours on it now midway through its eighth season, and have only had one crippling incident with it, related to the reduction gear units for the "power steering" system. I managed to find enough replacement parts quickly to get going again in a few days, while permanent-fix hard parts didn't arrive until spring. Whatever brand you decide on, do make sure your local dealer keeps parts on his shelf for you, and plan on keeping "consumables" spares like skid shoes, belts and shear pins yourself.

Would I buy another one? Yes. For the duty it sees and for the price I paid for it, it's been fine. Would I like a new Honda or Ariens? Sure, but the one I have at half the cost has been perhaps a better deal at least for me. I have no issues breaking out the tools to work on things, and in the giant scheme of things I've had to service and maintain, this one is way down towards the 'easy' end. If you rely on a dealer or shop for those things, maybe ask them how they feel about your candidate machine.

And... Welcome to snowblowerforum!

We see more than a foot at a time maybe once or twice a year, so the duty tends not to be super severe. Most is 4-6" of 25-30 degree snow, somewhere between firm and soggy. For the duty you describe, assuming less than 18" or so at a whack, no worries. If you regularly see big snow loads and seriously depend on absolutely failure-free primary service, the lower-cost machines may not be the bargain you really need.


----------



## Cd36 (11 d ago)

Thanks to both of you, glad to hear some positive feedback. Yes it would be nice to get a hydrostatic drive, but I don't want to go up to 400 series territory. I'd be looking at a ST324 I think. 

Still seems there is quite a bit of difference between the 200 and 300 series. Items like a more stout gearbox, larger engine, larger impeller with an extra vane, chute extension, etc. 

I'm fine doing all my own work on it, but that doesn't mean I want to be wrenching on it all the time. And like I said I do have the JD 4010 to do the main heavy lifting, and worse comes to worse, I have several neighbors within a half mile of me that could be called on to clear my drive if needed. 

I don't see big heavy snow loads often, if we get a foot of snow in one dump that's usually a lot. Although part of its use will be to clear the snow we clear from the deck, since there isn't much space for us to push snow off our deck. So it will need to move a large amount of snow in a small area once we clear the deck off. 

I had also been looking at a Cub Cadet 2x 24. The first machine I had to clear snow here was a Cub Cadet 782 with a snow blower attachment. It spent many hours clearing my parents property, and then mine. It was a pre-MTD machine but seemed indestructible. But I understand Cub Cadets of today aren't quite the same as they were several decades ago. And comparing the Cub Cadet and the Husqvarna, which are similar in price, the Husqvarna seems like the better machine. 

Thanks again!


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

@Cd36 in your 1st post you mentioned thinking the Ariens costs $1000 more. The ST324 compares to the Ariens Deluxe 24. I see you're in Canada, but in the US the Ariens MSRP is only $100 more. Is it really that much different up your way?


----------



## Cd36 (11 d ago)

This is just looking at a local dealers website, but the Ariens Deluxe Series 24 is listed at $2,641.

A Husqvarna ST324 can be had for $1,799. So I guess not quite $1,000, just $850 more.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cd36 said:


> This is just looking at a local dealers website, but the Ariens Deluxe Series 24 is listed at $2,641.
> 
> A Husqvarna ST324 can be had for $1,799. So I guess not quite $1,000, just $850 more.


Wow. $1349 and $1449 are the prices listed on their own websites. US MSRP of course.


----------



## Cd36 (11 d ago)

May have to try calling and see if they can do anything on the price, but having them drop it $850 seems like a stretch. 

Based on the specs alone it seems the husky should be every bit as good as the ariens, but I guess there's a difference between a collection of good parts and actually putting all those parts together well.


----------



## Cabincat (8 mo ago)

My 2008 Craftsman 14.5 B&S “AYP Husky clone in red”… they made a Poulan Pro version as well


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cd36 said:


> May have to try calling and see if they can do anything on the price, but having them drop it $850 seems like a stretch.
> 
> Based on the specs alone it seems the husky should be every bit as good as the ariens, but I guess there's a difference between a collection of good parts and actually putting all those parts together well.


Or perhaps the Huskey is a leftover machine that they're trying to move?


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Perhaps the toughest duty my 200-series sees is throwing snow I've raked off the roof. Half of the front of the house is porch, so I rake back about 10 feet when it gets to be more than three feet deep. Anyway, by the time it's off the roof and has fallen to the driveway, it's like wet concrete. It throws OK, but it's not a full-speed full-bucket-width bite. Slower and a fraction of the bucket to make sure the impeller speed stays up high enough to throw it where I want to put it. Your deck push-off will likely be similar in weight and consistency.

Point is -- You'll be able to get the job done with almost anything you buy. You will need to manage expectations some as far as how fast it chews and how far it throws. Know that you'll be doing that with almost any machine you buy. It will come down to how much "expectation management" you'll do per dollar spent. It sounds like you'll be doing walkways and smaller patches with the new machine, including the deck push-off snow. With a foot as the max per-episode throwing load, darn near anything will move the snow. How fast and how easy that will be sort of defines your selection options. Faster with a higher power-to-width ratio. But is it worth all the extra $$$ for the ability to move the same snow 10-20% further/faster?

In the giant scheme of things, I'm not at all budget-cramped when it comes to stuff like this. I still look at performance- and durability-to-dollars as a way to determine value to me. The gold standard in this forum seems to be high-HP Ariens machines, and the platinum level is a big Honda. Are those worth 1.5-2.5x the investment in a 300-series Husqvarna? Not for me and my particular use case. For your case?


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

$1799 is the price of a Husky ST324 at Canadian Tire. They were on sale a couple of weeks ago for $150 or 200 off.

I had a 27" - 305 cc Craftsman made by Husky for 15 years. It was a solid unit until the engine threw a rod. I would have bought another, but I had Honda envy from watching my two neighbours.


----------



## PhilThefarmer (Dec 21, 2020)

So, your curent husvarna model is a good model, today model have problem with the dash breaking and it mean you cannot shift. One of our family friend has just got a husqvarna, it has nice feature, but the cable management is awfull on it. The engine is also weird in design. the throttle and choke are on the same assembly. There is a red knob for the choke, and on the same assembly you have a little gray piece for the throttle,not a bad design in itself but you have about an inch of clearance between the choke/trottle and the muffler. Might no be the same as what you are looking to buy but if I was you, I'll be looking to buy the same model has your current husqvarna.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Just perusing the current Husky specs 224 vs 324. They come with the same engine and drive components. (edited: see later comparison) Look pretty much the same, but in pictures the auger bearings and skid shoes are a bit different. There's a chute extension too. The 324 weighs more, but part of that is the included weight kit. Ad copy says nothing about metal gauge or number of paddles on the impeller, so more hands-on research would undoubtedly help. There's a few $hundred difference in the US MSRP numbers. But same size engine suggests to me that it's not ready to do more work, only that there may be some beefier bits than the 200 series.

PhilThefarmer's comment about the concentric knobs for the choke and throttle don't apply to the one I have. They are separated from the muffler shield by several inches of metal shield over the carburetor. Those controls get used for start-up, but once you decide to do some work the engine runs on governor speed control. Some may like the single paddle control on the B&S engines, with choke past the open throttle position of the paddle and stop below idle end. Six or half-dozen, to me anyway. The same LCT engine shows up on several machines these days.


----------



## Cd36 (11 d ago)

dr bob said:


> Just perusing the current Husky specs 224 vs 324. They come with the same engine and drive components. Look pretty much the same, but in pictures the auger bearings and skid shoes are a bit different. There's a chute extension too. The 324 weighs more, but part of that is the included weight kit. Ad copy says nothing about metal gauge or number of paddles on the impeller, so more hands-on research would undoubtedly help. There's a few $hundred difference in the US MSRP numbers. But same size engine suggests to me that it's not ready to do more work, only that there may be some beefier bits than the 200 series.
> 
> PhilThefarmer's comment about the concentric knobs for the choke and throttle don't apply to the one I have. They are separated from the muffler shield by several inches of metal shield over the carburetor. Those controls get used for start-up, but once you decide to do some work the engine runs on governor speed control. Some may like the single paddle control on the B&S engines, with choke past the open throttle position of the paddle and stop below idle end. Six or half-dozen, to me anyway. The same LCT engine shows up on several machines these days.


Are you sure? Off hand I remember the 324 having a bigger engine than the 224, as well as a cast iron gear box and impeller, vs aluminum and stamped steel. 

Gearbox is also 10 year warranty vs 5 year warranty.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cd36 said:


> Are you sure? Off hand I remember the 324 having a bigger engine than the 224, as well as a cast iron gear box and impeller, vs aluminum and stamped steel.
> 
> Gearbox is also 10 year warranty vs 5 year warranty.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry -- I was looking at a searched comparison and it showed both with the 254cc engine. Obviously not correct.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

The 2017 year model ST 324P did have the 254cc engine.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

dr bob said:


> Sorry -- I was looking at a searched comparison and it showed both with the 254cc engine. Obviously not correct.


No Problemo 😎


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I like the older Husqvarna machines (early 2000's). The newer ones use a lot of plastic and use cables to engage things. The older machines used all metal except for the large controls cover. Instead of all cables the older machines use metal rods for some controls. Cables freeze up, break, have to replace entire assembly sometimes. The changes seem to be about cutting costs (increase profit) and maybe cutting weight.

I would go with an Ariens if buying new today, Honda if you have the money.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

If I needed a new machine and Ariens, Honda or Toro weren't available Husqvarna would be my choice but reluctantly. I feel they are hanging their hat on their name and expecting people to pay a premium for their machines that dont stack up to the other big players. They have done the same with their home owner hand held equipment too with many of the cheaper models being rebranded Poulan's or made in china. Their pro stuff is still top notch but they have cheapened their brand in the last decade or so.


----------

